# Shoulder Injury



## Stevethedream (Jan 3, 2014)

Well for about 2 months now I have been struggling with this very irritating burning sensation in my left shoulder. Now the only time I really feel it is when I do shoulder db presses or anything incline for chest. As the the wks went by it became worse and worse so I finally decided to visit a shoulder specialist. The doc had me do a bunch of shoulder exercises and also took x-rays and he came to the conclusion that it was just very minor tendinitis and very inflamed. Also he believed there was an impingement due to the inflammation. Soooo,  I went on and got a cortisone shot and hopefully this will solve the problem. It's been a wk since the visit and everything seems better. But my question is, has anyone else ever had this problem?  What about a cortisone shot in the shoulder? Just wondering fellas cuz I wanna know when I can start pressing again. Was thinking about giving it 2 full wks off. Any input would baawesome guys. Thanks.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 3, 2014)

Stevethedream said:


> Well for about 2 months now I have been struggling with this very irritating burning sensation in my left shoulder. Now the only time I really feel it is when I do shoulder db presses or anything incline for chest. As the the wks went by it became worse and worse so I finally decided to visit a shoulder specialist. The doc had me do a bunch of shoulder exercises and also took x-rays and he came to the conclusion that it was just very minor tendinitis and very inflamed. Also he believed there was an impingement due to the inflammation. Soooo,  I went on and got a cortisone shot and hopefully this will solve the problem. It's been a wk since the visit and everything seems better. But my question is, has anyone else ever had this problem?  What about a cortisone shot in the shoulder? Just wondering fellas cuz I wanna know when I can start pressing again. Was thinking about giving it 2 full wks off. Any input would baawesome guys. Thanks.



I wouldn't trust anyone without an MRI bro.

I had a doc tell me for a year I had impingement's and nothing wrong with rotator and no tears well I got an MRI from someone eles that shows major tears not just one bro in the rotator and my bicep tendons torn right off the shoulder.

These guys don't no shit without an MRI.


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 3, 2014)

Damn bro thanks a lot. I wanted a mri too but he seemed kind of hesitant and just stuck with the x-rays. I'll probably request one asap now cuz I definitely don't want it getting any worse. Thanks sfg


----------



## JOMO (Jan 3, 2014)

X ray is their first step and usually comes back showing nothing wrong. They go off that then say inflamation and usually send you off to physical therapy for 6-8 weeks to see if it subsides. Dont let them give you the run around. Every x-ray Iv'e had came up neg and then had an MRI and also had tears like sfg with the bicep tendon torn and others. It usually goes X-Ray>PT>Cortisone>MRI. That is how they will want to take steps. I would go right to MRI because that is the only way to truly know what is wrong. Like I said, all my docs have been wrong before the MRI results. Good luck and take it light and don't get overzealous because of the shot and not feeling pain.


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 3, 2014)

Cool thanks bro. Definitely gonna get that MRI.


----------



## cotton2012 (Jan 3, 2014)

Man I feel your pain, I've had surgery on both shoulders. Like JOMO said take it slow and don't get to ahead of yourself. R.I.C.E. is your friend! MRI will only show so much, until they go into the shoulder with a camera they won't really know. Do you know shoulder and rotator cuff stretches? Warm up good before any pressing moves, and when your back to working out normal don't neglect the external rotation exercises, internal are pointless as we tend to pull more stuff towards us. Good luck bro, be patient and don't do any moves that cause pain.

                 Cheers Cotton,


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 3, 2014)

Cool thanks cotton. But man it's soooo hard not to push it. Lol


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 5, 2014)

Come on now guys.....I know more of you guys out there have experience with this...


----------



## stonetag (Jan 5, 2014)

JOMO said:


> X ray is their first step and usually comes back showing nothing wrong. They go off that then say inflamation and usually send you off to physical therapy for 6-8 weeks to see if it subsides. Dont let them give you the run around. Every x-ray Iv'e had came up neg and then had an MRI and also had tears like sfg with the bicep tendon torn and others. It usually goes X-Ray>PT>Cortisone>MRI. That is how they will want to take steps. I would go right to MRI because that is the only way to truly know what is wrong. Like I said, all my docs have been wrong before the MRI results. Good luck and take it light and don't get overzealous because of the shot and not feeling pain.


Jomo is right along with the other bro's STD, this post^^ hits home in that the order of medical progression is pretty much indeed what Jomo states. request the MRI first and skip the others, mainly the cortisone inj. this is just a Band-Aid for what may be the real issue, The cortisone will more than likely (in my experience) make your joint feel great which causes you to keep lifting and further damage will occur without really knowing. Get the MRI and avoid the typical medical milking of your money.


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 11, 2014)

Well just to keep u guys informed,  I finally was able to train  shoulders n chest again after giving both of them almost 3 wks to recover from being inflamed. Didn't go to heavy or really push the weight I usually do but shoulder felt great. Im really hoping this is it and maybe I can finally start hitting chest and shoulders hard again.


----------



## JackC4 (Jan 13, 2014)

Feel your pain brother, listen to your body so your shit doesn't snap.
Good luck


----------



## JOMO (Jan 13, 2014)

Glad to hear that you feel alittle better! Are you icing the shoulder or using a heating pad after excercising to keep inflammation down where your shoulder hurts? And just go into it light, do not rush getting back to heavy lifting.


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 13, 2014)

Jomo I actually started taking some ibuprofen at night time b4 bed which seems like it's working. I think like u said, I should definitely ice it after any upper body workouts. Thanks bud.


----------

